# Fishing in Isle of Palms



## marlon (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm looking to do a trip in April. I've been to the inlet at Isle of Palms for flounder, but caught dogfish instead. Now I have a surf fishing rig that can get out there. Any suggestions?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've never fished Isle of Palms, anyone else able to help him out on that one? I'm no expert either on flounder fishing, all the ones I've ever caught were by mistake. Now, ask me about sting rays, I've caught enough to feed a third world country.


----------

